# April fools!



## Erik (Apr 1, 2008)

I didn't notice it was april fools today untill I left my house for school when my mom warned me for funny jokes today 
So far I haven't fell or saw any joke at all (luckily)
How about you???


----------



## alexc (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm home sick today, so I'm not going to encounter many April Fool's jokes.


----------



## Marcell (Apr 1, 2008)

The French group went to the German class, the German group to the Spanish class and nobody went to the English class. And things like that.


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

I just woke up so no Aprill Fools jokes yet except for when I logged onto my roleplaying site and the color scheme was all rainbow and stuff instead of the white color I chose. That wasn't too bad though because I immediately knew it was a joke.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 1, 2008)

Sadly enough, no one have fooled me...


----------



## shelley (Apr 1, 2008)

I got rickrolled by Youtube


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am giving up Rubik's Cubes.


April fools.


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 1, 2008)

The only I saw today where those of Blizzard:
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/moltencore/
http://eu.starcraft2.com/features/terran/taurenmarine.xml
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/wrath/features/bard/bardclass.xml


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 1, 2008)

Have any of you seen smosh's video on youtube? They tricked me untill I scrolled down and found the comments.


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Rpol Game Private Message said:


> Violation of ToU - GameMaster Account Disabled by jase (GM)
> I can see only things, that cannot see me.
> Tue, 01 Apr 2008 17:55:32 GMT
> 
> ...



Jase is the admin of the site so I just modified my GameMaster name to be "jase" and now my players are just falling blindly into it. They aren't even asking how the game violated the Terms of Use. I can't wait to see the reaction from my co-GMs. They will probably be ****ed unlike the players.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm glad nothing went down at the University. It seems NinjaSoc is keeping a low profile for now. Normally you could expect to be running for cover from eggs at all times lol.


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry but I have to post the continuation of this:



> Re: Violation of ToU - GameMaster Account Disabled by Cait O'Malley
> Tue, 01 Apr 2008 18:15:58 GMT
> 
> I do my best not to play in games that violate the ToU, but what part of the ToU exactly has been broken? I am a little confused and do no wish to make the same mistake twice.
> ...



I hope the players don't end up getting mad when I tell them it is a joke later. 

lol, Dene, people throw eggs on compus? Is that allowed? Wouldn't the eggs like splatter against walls and get the teachers mad?


EDIT: And the foolness goes on:



> Re: Violation of ToU - GameMaster Account Disabled by jase (GM)
> Tue, 01 Apr 2008 18:32:53 GMT
> 
> Frankly, the violation is fairly obvious. If you do not wish to acknowledge your violation I am afraid we will have to ban you from RPOL. Violators of RPOL's ToU will be given a warning plus a proper punishment the first time around, however if users do not want to acknowledge their wrongs we do not take it lightly. If you wish to continue using RPOL I ask you to again, aknowledge you will follow RPOL's ToU.
> ...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 1, 2008)

a few little things happened to me, but I got someone pretty good.

This kid [nobody likes him, he's a douche that thinks he's cool] was first to choose partners for a project in English class, and he said to the class "Who wants to be my partner?" and I said "ME! OOOO!! ME ME!" and he seemed excited, and I called April Fools... I saw his heart break. haha everybody laughed at him to make it worse.


----------



## alexc (Apr 1, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> a few little things happened to me, but I got someone pretty good.
> 
> This kid [nobody likes him, he's a douche that thinks he's cool] was first to choose partners for a project in English class, and he said to the class "Who wants to be my partner?" and I said "ME! OOOO!! ME ME!" and he seemed excited, and I called April Fools... I saw his heart break. haha everybody laughed at him to make it worse.



Hahahahahaha!!!  You're mean! Actually really not that funny, just mean.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't let Miss abbracadiabra hear you say that  !!


----------



## abbracadiabra (Apr 2, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> a few little things happened to me, but I got someone pretty good.
> 
> This kid [nobody likes him, he's a douche that thinks he's cool] was first to choose partners for a project in English class, and he said to the class "Who wants to be my partner?" and I said "ME! OOOO!! ME ME!" and he seemed excited, and I called April Fools... I saw his heart break. haha everybody laughed at him to make it worse.




Dene's right - I don't find that funny at all. I find it cruel. As far as I'm concerned, anyone who gets their kicks out of causing someone else's heart break is a supreme douche bag. 

Meanwhile, I played an awesome trick on my administrative assistant this morning. I am the Catering Director at a private country club. My assistant comes in every morning at 9:00 am and types up the day's menus - I often work until late at night, and don't come in until noon. Of course, the word "with" is used in just about every menu item description (i.e., Filet Mignon served *with *red wine sauce, roasted potatoes and garden vegetables). 

I set up an auto text on her computer so that every time she typed the word "with" what came out was "APRIL FOOLS!". When I came strolling in at noon everyone was in a tizzy trying to figure out how to fix her computer, even the I.T. Director couldn't figure out how I had done it. I told them all they should have been more creative and found other words to use besides "with." For example, that Filet Mignon could have been "accompanied by" red wine sauce, and "served aside" the roasted potatoes and garden vegetables. So we all had a good laugh about it, and then I fixed her computer and helped her get the menus out (which were, by now, several hours late).

But don't feel so very sorry for my administrative assistant. She pulled off a pretty good trick on her own. Last week she distributed a fictitious cake order for a cake that would supposedly have been served today, but she left the chef off the distribution list. Today, she called the chef looking for the cake. She even produced the cake order, and said, "Look - this was ordered last week." Meanwhile, he had no idea this cake had been ordered, he had no cake, and a cake isn't something you can produce on the fly. After he had wasted the whole morning trying to get hold of a cake, everyone came in and said "April Fools!" He took it pretty good naturedly, but I think we can expect him to get us back good next year. 

But now that I think about it - don't feel so sorry for the Chef, either. Last year he put chocolate fudge underneath the door handles on one of our restaurant manager's car. When the manager left work that night and tried to open his car door, all this brown stuff came oozing out onto his hand...


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 2, 2008)

I was doing my English test that I kind of studied hard on, and mid-way into the test the teacher said, "Alright guys, put your pens down."

Well of course people were confused, but we did what she asked.

"This test won't be on your mid-term, you can stop now"

WHAT?! There's a mixed reactions, some are happy because they're not getting anywhere on the test, some are sighing and frustrated because they worked to hard to prepare for it...

"APRIL FOOLS! KEEP WRITING KIDDIES"

XD


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol, pure evil! I had a test today, luckily it isn't the 1st of April anymore! I think I aced it too  . Considering I only started studying for it yesterday, I think that's pretty impressive


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 2, 2008)

i got rickrolled on youtube as well, that was amazing 

that was pretty much it though, i spent the majority of my day proving problems to be NP complete


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 2, 2008)

This has got to be one of the best April Fools pranks I have ever seen. Why can't that be real?! It looks so dang sweet.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2010)

Figured I'd bump this in honor of this great holiday. So have you guys done anything cool? I put the plastic wrap over the toilet (classic), and woke up my brother by dumping ice water on him, I'll be sending that into Jimmy Kimmel Live cause he was gonna play the best ones on his show tonight. So yeah you guys got any cool ideas?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 1, 2010)

Take somebody's cube and lubricate it with glue.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 1, 2010)

how about something original


----------



## Basel (Apr 1, 2010)

Today is my birthday and luckily i saw any april fools!But i think my brother is going to fool me^^


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 1, 2010)

I put a teabag in the showercap for my dad and I did the classic desktop prank to his computer


----------



## Owen (Apr 1, 2010)

I Owened people.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 1, 2010)

Popbying is pulling a great one today.

After adding some items to my basket I get a pop up window with "choose your free gift" but all it shows is an empty white window...


----------



## deco122392 (Apr 1, 2010)

Owen said:


> I Owened people.



you would think I wouldnt click that link... ...

I just got Owened... drat


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol, I was confused with the whole Topeka and Google thing.. I'm dumb


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Lol, I was confused with the whole Topeka and Google thing.. I'm dumb



This.
Me too.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> woke up my brother by dumping ice water on him



How is that fooling someone?


----------



## whauk (Apr 1, 2010)

some people in the german cuber forum announced that the petaminx is released.
and my father told me they found a bomb for WW2 in munich (i live there). but that seems to be true...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > woke up my brother by dumping ice water on him
> ...



It's not. It's just turned into a day of messing with people.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing to me. I'm actually on spring break and I haven't seen anything at home. I should do something to my Mom...


----------



## TEGTaylor (Apr 2, 2010)

My friend got me by covering his pen in ink and asking me hold it for a second. I got one of my teachers by putting my chair in the hall and sat on a bean bag for the class, and in another class we had a test so I hid all my pens and just kept asking the teacher for a pen over and over again.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 2, 2010)

I did nothing. :/


----------



## Forte (Apr 2, 2010)

There's a great big alligator sneaking up behind you

APRIL FOOL


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 2, 2010)

someone sticked a note saying "Break my cube" on my back for the whole day and i didnt notice lol


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 2, 2010)

Forte said:


> There's a great big alligator sneaking up behind you
> 
> APRIL FOOL


I checked.
I'm safe.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > There's a great big alligator sneaking up behind you
> ...



I didn't.
I'm not.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I did nothing. :/



This.

And I'm safe.


----------



## Logan (Apr 2, 2010)

Jason Baum said:


> This has got to be one of the best April Fools pranks I have ever seen. Why can't that be real?! It looks so dang sweet.



It wasn't released today! 

Curse you IGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!111one


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 2, 2012)

am i allowed to BUMP this thread 
when april fools is nearly done for a lot of the world?

although it's 45 minutes away from April Fool's day being done, 
i taped a fake eviction notice to the door a few mins ago, my mom might go crazy


----------

